# GM seeking players for online summerland campaign



## HarbingerSTG (Sep 30, 2012)

I am searching for up to four players for an online campaign of Summerland. If interested I will send you the links for all necessary software all of which together is less than 20mb and 100% free. Games will be run either on ScreenMonkey or using Blabbleon depending on player preference. Game times will be at 7:00 (Central Daylight Time) on Sundays. Any question can either be posted on this thread, pm'd, or e-mailed to me at sazongoya@live.com


----------

